# Black friday gloat (somewhat)



## DennisM (Nov 27, 2009)

Well, stuffed from last night, feeling really tired, still got up and drove over to HD, second in line, doors opened 5 mins later. 

10 mins later walked out with a 16gal, 5.0hp rigid Shop vac, for 21.00 bucks!

Now time to make coffee then head back out to get more supplies for casting..


----------



## mbroberg (Nov 27, 2009)

I wasn't quite as energetic.  By the time I got there they were long gone!! Congratulations on one heck of a deal!!


----------



## jleiwig (Nov 28, 2009)

I will never again shop at Home Depot!  

We got there at 5:55, and they were already all sold.  Now keep in mind that Home Depot was not supposed to open until 6 am, but a worker told me they had a dozen people waiting outside and the manager felt sorry for them since it was so cold, so he told the workers to let them in 10 minutes early.  In doing so they didn't offer everyone a fair opportunity to head for the vacuums once the doors were opened. I know I wasn't the only one pissed off about it.

I intend to write an email to their CEO to voice my displeasure with their actions, and close my credit account as well.


----------



## AceMrFixIt (Nov 28, 2009)

I work at HD and we had over 80 of the shop vacs......gone in 15 min.


----------



## hewunch (Nov 28, 2009)

I got the drill press from Tractor Supply (floor standing one) for $129 :biggrin:


----------



## David M (Nov 28, 2009)

best buy a couple days earler , acer laptop for my youngest , 15 in screen , dvd , windows 7 ..... for 250.0+ 12.50 tax    262.50 out the door befor black friday croud


----------



## DennisM (Nov 28, 2009)

jleiwig said:


> I will never again shop at Home Depot!
> 
> We got there at 5:55, and they were already all sold. Now keep in mind that Home Depot was not supposed to open until 6 am, but a worker told me they had a dozen people waiting outside and the manager felt sorry for them since it was so cold, so he told the workers to let them in 10 minutes early. In doing so they didn't offer everyone a fair opportunity to head for the vacuums once the doors were opened. I know I wasn't the only one pissed off about it.
> 
> I intend to write an email to their CEO to voice my displeasure with their actions, and close my credit account as well.


 
Sorry to hear that, but you know you should have got there at 5. It was black friday.. 

If you were closer, I would sell you mine, I grabbed two, figured for that price cheaper to grab two and use the second one as the replacement filter.


----------



## rduncan (Nov 29, 2009)

jleiwig said:


> I will never again shop at Home Depot!
> 
> We got there at 5:55, and they were already all sold.  Now keep in mind that Home Depot was not supposed to open until 6 am, but a worker told me they had a dozen people waiting outside and the manager felt sorry for them since it was so cold, so he told the workers to let them in 10 minutes early.  In doing so they didn't offer everyone a fair opportunity to head for the vacuums once the doors were opened. I know I wasn't the only one pissed off about it.
> 
> I intend to write an email to their CEO to voice my displeasure with their actions, and close my credit account as well.



Wouldn't you still have been behind all of them in line and they would have still beat you out of one??


----------



## thetalbott4 (Nov 29, 2009)

rduncan said:


> Wouldn't you still have been behind all of them in line and they would have still beat you out of one??



Thats the same thing I was thinking. We waited in line for 3 hours only to be 2 people short of getting our items. The only person I was miffed at was me for not getting there earlier, as it ended up costing me about $400 in savings. The stores are just doing what they need to do to get people in and with all the publicity these sales get in the media, most people are aware you gotta be there early.

That was a screamin deal for $21. Got the same vac a couple years ago for $25 and thought I was stealing it at that price.


----------



## Lenny (Nov 29, 2009)

thetalbott4 said:


> Thats the same thing I was thinking. We waited in line for 3 hours only to be 2 people short of getting our items. The only person I was miffed at was me for not getting there earlier, as it ended up costing me about $400 in savings. The stores are just doing what they need to do to get people in and with all the publicity these sales get in the media, most people are aware you gotta be there early.
> 
> That was a screamin deal for $21. Got the same vac a couple years ago for $25 and thought I was stealing it at that price.


 

Yeah, in hindsight you probably should have waited a couple of years and saved the $4.   :biggrin:
My dad wanted one of those as well... not enough to do that though!


----------



## thetalbott4 (Nov 29, 2009)

Lenny said:


> Yeah, in hindsight you probably should have waited a couple of years and saved the $4.   :biggrin:
> My dad wanted one of those as well... not enough to do that though!



Do you think if I took mine back they would do the price match thing? It's $4 and only been 2 years. LOL. I did save $75 on the vac so the 2 hours I spent was worth it to me. What I dont understand is the people that wait 3 or 4 hours to get a $10 item for $4. Time is free to some, I guess.


----------



## jleiwig (Nov 30, 2009)

rduncan said:


> Wouldn't you still have been behind all of them in line and they would have still beat you out of one??


 
No, once your in the door you do not go single file to the vacuum area, at least not in my world anyway.  You are free to go which area of the store you wish to go to.  

If you haven't been in a Home Depot, they are large stores, so if there were 100 people waiting in line, they could have gone 100 different directions.  Thus my whole point:  I wasn't given the chance to see if I could have gotten one, it was taken from me by them opening early, and hence why I am mad.  Their email form doesn't work either.


----------



## nevetsw18 (Nov 30, 2009)

bought a new lathe, variable speed conversion and got a free $100 gift card, all for 200 at rockler


----------



## DennisM (Nov 30, 2009)

jleiwig said:


> No, once your in the door you do not go single file to the vacuum area, at least not in my world anyway. You are free to go which area of the store you wish to go to.
> 
> If you haven't been in a Home Depot, they are large stores, so if there were 100 people waiting in line, they could have gone 100 different directions. Thus my whole point: I wasn't given the chance to see if I could have gotten one, it was taken from me by them opening early, and hence why I am mad. Their email form doesn't work either.


 
Well, out of the first 10 people in line with me, 9 of us headed right to them. Gone at that point.

You would have had to run and in general push people out of your way to get one if you were not in the first few people in the door.

BF sales rule of thumb, if you are not in the first 20 feet to the door and the first 20 people in the door, your odds of getting any item, drop to near nothing, if it is a high demand item, you are not going to get it unless you are one of the first in the door. 

Why do you think people get there the night before for electronics and hours before for most everything else? We like freezing? 

You pay shipping and you can have my spare for 21.00 bucks.


----------



## jleiwig (Dec 1, 2009)

DennisM said:


> Well, out of the first 10 people in line with me, 9 of us headed right to them. Gone at that point.
> 
> You would have had to run and in general push people out of your way to get one if you were not in the first few people in the door.
> 
> ...


 

Thanks for the offer, but I'm good. :biggrin:


----------



## dow (Dec 1, 2009)

Gee, I almost feel jealous.  I slept in, spent time with my wife, and then went to the in-laws for a late Thanksgiving lunch (all of the family couldn't be there on Thursday).  Yep, I almost feel jealous...




... almost.



On second thought, I don't feel jealous at all.  I spent an entire day away from crowds of insane greedy shopaholics. :biggrin:

Thanks for the reminder, though.  I need to pick up a new filter for my shop vac.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Dec 1, 2009)

thetalbott4 said:


> Do you think if I took mine back they would do the price match thing? It's $4 and only been 2 years. LOL. I did save $75 on the vac so the 2 hours I spent was worth it to me. What I dont understand is the people that wait 3 or 4 hours to get a $10 item for $4. Time is free to some, I guess.



Don't know about HD, but Lowe's probably would..... I've seen people bring in tools that were obviously old and abused and dirty and whatever other description you could add... tell the return clerk they just bought it and it didn't work... they exchanged it for a new one one.


----------



## babyblues (Dec 1, 2009)

jleiwig said:


> No, once your in the door you do not go single file to the vacuum area, at least not in my world anyway.  You are free to go which area of the store you wish to go to.
> 
> If you haven't been in a Home Depot, they are large stores, so if there were 100 people waiting in line, they could have gone 100 different directions.  Thus my whole point:  I wasn't given the chance to see if I could have gotten one, it was taken from me by them opening early, and hence why I am mad.  Their email form doesn't work either.



If they sold out before you got there, obviously a lot of people who wanted one got there before you did.  Seems to me, the fair thing to do is give them first dibs.  Assuming you could have out wrestled someone else for one, even though they got to the store first, wouldn't that person be mad that they didn't have a chance to get one even though they got there before you?  Essentially, you're mad because you weren't given the opportunity to take someone else's opportunity away from them.  Just my two cents.  Take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## razor524 (Dec 1, 2009)

Our Home Depot did the same thing and I understand that people were very mad.  I was across town at Lowe's which also opened at 5:30 instead of the advertised 6pm.  I was in the store with only three other guys for a while.  Got two of the shop vacs for $29, and a variety of other stuff.  My first black Friday ever.


----------



## jleiwig (Dec 1, 2009)

babyblues said:


> If they sold out before you got there, obviously a lot of people who wanted one got there before you did. Seems to me, the fair thing to do is give them first dibs. Assuming you could have out wrestled someone else for one, even though they got to the store first, wouldn't that person be mad that they didn't have a chance to get one even though they got there before you? Essentially, you're mad because you weren't given the opportunity to take someone else's opportunity away from them. Just my two cents. Take it with a grain of salt.


 
No..My problem is with them letting however many people in early (wasn't many) is that many people bought the 2 vacuum limit each.  I would have more than likely been able to get just the one that I wanted.  The guy checking out in front of us had 4 on a flatbed cart he paid for 2 and then his wife paid for two.  How much timed do you think it took him to find a flat bed cart and load 4 vacuums?  Enough for me to grab one?  I think so...Just my opinion though.


----------



## Parson (Dec 1, 2009)

nevetsw18 said:


> bought a new lathe, variable speed conversion and got a free $100 gift card, all for 200 at rockler



Holy crap! You got a variable speed lathe AND a $100 gift card from Rockler for $200??? Did I read that right?


----------



## DennisM (Dec 1, 2009)

Parson said:


> Holy crap! You got a variable speed lathe AND a $100 gift card from Rockler for $200??? Did I read that right?


 
Yea, rockler for BF had the Excislor *sp lathe on sale for 200.00 bucks plus you got a 100.00 gift card on the spot to use on a later visit. 

Was going to head down myself but decided not to, kicking myself now, a spare lathe would have been nice.


----------

